# Failed!!!!!!!!! :o



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

I failed my BH Saturday.

Last exercice (down and recall, off leash) Blizzak has gone to the dog who was on the "long down".

It was to play .... but I was so nervous. I grabbed it by the tail and I asked the judge to stop exercising immediately.

Ok, this is sad.

But we also did the "traffic test" and the experience was PERFECT.

I now know that I have to work harder exercises "off leash".














































Off leash




























WONDERFUL week-end!!!!!










Elle de la Cité des loups gris










Nikita des Vieux pays (Elle's puppy)










Kaska des Vieux pays (Elle's puppy)










Gibbs des Vieux pays (Baby Gibbs!!!!!!!! lolll)










Super super super temperature!!! )))


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

That sucks but at least you gained experience and next time hopefully you'll nail it


----------



## KJenkins (Aug 29, 2005)

Sorry you didn't pass. Luckily the judge allowed you to participate in the traffic portion although you failed the obedience section as normally this is not the case.


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

I asked permission to test traffic. I explained : to my personal experience please 

He said: yes yes yes... it's very good for you!!!


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

What a beautiful location! Too bad about the BH. Now I am even more nervous about our up coming trial.


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

robk said:


> What a beautiful location! Too bad about the BH. Now I am even more nervous about our up coming trial.


you too you have a clown/dog???? )))

Hélène


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

This is why I hate the long down: it's dangerous for both dogs. Too many people don't have enough control over their dogs on the stay and/or off-leash work. I keep seeing the down stay dog breaking the stay and going to the working dog and the other way around. I do not want to risk my dog with another dog attacking him while he's trying to do his best out there.

I'm sorry you failed, but do not do this again until you KNOW your dog will not leave you. You are lucky the dog on the down stay wasn't aggressive and attack your dog.


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

I caught the tail of my dog, I suspected he wanted to go play with the other dog. When the other dog got up ... I was alert and very attentive to my dog. 

yes, we will work hard with Blizzak ... to avoid that happening again.

(oh... my english is poor... excuse me!!!!)


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Sorry you failed, and glad to hear that things turned out ok and you were able to turn it into a learning experience. 



Elaine said:


> This is why I hate the long down: it's dangerous for both dogs. Too many people don't have enough control over their dogs on the stay and/or off-leash work. I keep seeing the down stay dog breaking the stay and going to the working dog and the other way around. I do not want to risk my dog with another dog attacking him while he's trying to do his best out there.
> 
> I'm sorry you failed, but do not do this again until you KNOW your dog will not leave you. You are lucky the dog on the down stay wasn't aggressive and attack your dog.


As someone who has had my own dogs attacked, or severely interferred with during their obedience, on multiple occasions, because the other dog broke the down or was out of control, I agree completely with Elaine. Please make sure your dog is 110% reliable off lead before trying again. 

Things can go badly without either dog even being "aggressive". One of the closest calls I ever saw was when the dog on the down broke and went for the dumbbell and got there at the same time the dog doing the retrieve did. Neither dog was dog aggressive, but the situation still very nearly resulted in a fight over who's dumbbell it was.

Trials are stressful enough without having to worry about rushing to the ER vet or failing due to the actions of the other dog.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

It happens even on the best families. The joys of working with living beings


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

Exact!!!

Hélène


----------

